

Selling iphones with Flappy Bird installed on ebay - SteroidsLove
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odkw=flappy+bird&_osacat=0&_from=R40&_trksid=p2045573.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.Xflappy+bird+installed&_nkw=flappy+bird+installed&_sacat=0

======
therobot24
the only bids i found were from $0.99 -> $3.00, who cares about flappy bird or
whatever, i wonder if this is a good way to get a cheap iphone (then again, if
it's really that cheap, the seller probably just won't ship it)

